# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  New funny items

## Noobcraft

*Dragon Kite*
Binds when picked upUse: Right Click to summon and dismiss your kite.


*Rocket Chicken*
Binds when picked upUse: Right Click to summon and dismiss your 
chicken.


*Paper Flying Machine Kit*
Binds when picked upUse: Right Click to build a paper gyrocopter. (30 Sec Cooldown)

*Old Ironjaw*
Binds when picked up
Held In Off-hand
+5 Stamina"The legendary uncatchable fish of Ironforge. Just holding this scaly old monster makes you feel tough."
*Old Crafty*
Binds when picked up
Held In Off-hand
+5 Stamina"Said to be the craftiest fish in Orgrimmar, it appears he was outsmarted at last."

----------


## Sajjad12

Looks like these items are good, will check them out soon. Thanks.

----------


## dictator8

lol, just caught Old Crafty in Ogrimmar while fishing inbetween BGs, want to try and get the Ironforge one too, might be kinda hard though as a troll shaman =p

----------


## Sajjad12

Items cannot be found in the DB, I got NCDB latest one. What could be the problem?  :Smile:

----------


## JMan806

The first three are from the WOW Trading card game obtainable by loot cards.
The robot chicken is hilarious, he blows up mid flight or goes rocketing in the air and parachutes down.

What NCBD did you get?

----------

